# [SOLVED] Playing Laptop On TV



## Stevie Hoops (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey everyone, little bit of expertise needed.

My laptop has a HDMI port, and my tv has one too. I want to play things through my TV off bbc iplayer, but when i do the sound comes out my laptop and the laptop screen stays on, i want it to go through the tv only, so the laptop kind of works like a dvd player if you get what i mean.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Playing Laptop On TV*

All laptops have a key that cycles through: laptop screen only, laptop screen + external minotor, external monitor only. Find that and set it to Lap + ext and then set the resolution to one that your TV can handle. The owners manual will tell you which...if not you'll have to cycle through a bunch until the TV "sees" a signal it likes.


----------

